
How the Icefish Got Its Transparent Blood and See-Through Skull - sohkamyung
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/28/science/antarctic-blackfin-icefish-genome.html
======
blaze33
"A trait that’s maladaptive in one environment can be adaptive in another”

Nature loves to consistently try new things: the very idea of what's "normal"
always comes with some having these "maladaptive traits".

I guess normal people eventually master normal ways to succeed at normal life.

But what about the misfits? Should they wait for possible benefits of
unexpected changes? Maybe keep in mind you could also find (or even make) an
environment better suited for yourself?

------
aliswe
Cringeworthy quote

"Through the power of natural selection, its descendants developed traits ..."

